# 22 conversion kit



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

so with all the conversion kits which one would you recommend buying
accuracy and reliability are of course the main concern


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a Kimber for my Kimber and it was reliable and extremely accurate. It did not work well on my Springfield though.


----------



## gberghane (Oct 12, 2011)

Excellent results with Marvel conversion kit. Perfect functioning and as accurate as my Model 41. The only thing that would make it better is to have the slide lock back after the last round. Bob Marvel has designed a new model that has that feature. Mine has the steel compensator and wears a Millett Red Dot and shoots much better than I do. The steel compensator gives it a weight more comparable to the regular 45 cal 1911. I have had it about 3 years or so with NO problems.


----------



## DepOne (Oct 15, 2011)

All I can strongly suggest is DO NOT buy a Ceiner kit. They look extremely well made and some function well but they have absolutely NO customer service. If anything goes wrong with it you own a paperweight. I have heard good things about the Kimber and Wilson Combat kits and they will stand behind them.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you're dead set on a conversion kit, then stop reading.

If you're not tied to a conversion kit and are simply looking for an instrument for inexpensive range practice, then another option is to simply purchase a nice 22lr handgun of same / similar size of your other gun. Good conversion kits can cost you as much or more than a nice 22lr pistol. There are pros / cons to a conversion kit vs another pistol. Just throwing it out there if you hadn't considered it.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Only conversion kit I've ever used on my own gun is the marvel and it shoots every bit as accurately as my 22 match pistol and has been, with the exception of a mild ammo preference (best with standard velocty ammo), trouble free.


----------

